# Παράτολμες ρίμες



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Διάβασα στον σημερινό Κουίνιον:

*Ruthless rhymes* 
Many readers responded to my comments in the last issue about the difficulties poets have with rhyming words such as _orange_ and _month_. George Steinberg commented, “Don’t forget songwriter Stephen Sondheim’s advice: 
To rhyme a word like silver, 
or any “rhymeless” rhyme, 
requires only will, ver- 
bosity and time.​Other readers, including William Logan, pointed to this:
As long as he can grind em out, a dozen-or-so a month,
We’ll praise him to the nth degree, and to the n-plus-1[SUP]th[/SUP].​_On Reading John Hollander’s Poem “Breadth. Circle. Desert. Monarch. Month. Wisdom. (for which there are no rhymes)”_, by George Starbuck, 2003.​
Έχω κατά καιρούς διαβάσει ρηξικέλευθες ρίμες και στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι καν τους ποιητές. Θα προσπαθήσω να φρεσκάρω τη μνήμη μου, αλλά, επειδή αυτό ακούγεται πλέον σαν ηράκλειος άθλος, σκέφτηκα να ανοίξω αυτό το νήμα για να έχουμε πού να σημειώνουμε παρόμοιες ομοιοκαταληξίες που θυμόμαστε ή βρίσκουμε στο δρόμο μας. Στόχος είναι να δοξαστεί η ευρηματικότητα.


----------



## sarant (Nov 17, 2012)

Ναι, το month είναι χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα λέξης που δύσκολα ριμάρει.

Οι ρίμες με κομμένες λέξεις είναι πολύ συχνά παράτολμες (όπως εδώ στο silver / will ver-) και ειδικεύεται σ' αυτές ο Κεντρωτής (όπως και ο μακαρίτης πια Ν. Παπαδόπουλος). Αλλά εγώ θα βάλω μία του παππού μου, από έμμετρο γράμμα σε μυτιληνιό φίλο του, όπου τον ευχαριστεί για βιβλίο του που του έστειλε:

Και ξαναβρέθηκα, που λες, για κάμποσο στη Λέσβο
που ρίμα της δε βρίσκεται σε λεξικό και χάρτη
και στίβεις το κεφάλι σου και σκέφτεσαι και λες βο-
ήθα Χριστέ και Παναγιά να βρω κι ας ειν και σκάρτη.

άντε κι ένα του Ν. Παπαδόπουλου χωρίς κομμένες ρίμες αλλά με τη ρίμα θύελλα-μονύελα που την έχω κι εγώ χρησιμοποιήσει σε συρταριασμένο ποίημα.

Λίγο πριν την πτώση

Στη σκεπαστήν αυλή, όπου σεργιανάει
τ’ αρθριτικά του ο Μέγας Αδωνάι,
οι τρεις Αρχάγγελοι με τα μονύελα
ψάχνανε τον επιτελικό χάρτη
μπας κι εύρουν περιθώριο για κραιπάλη.
Κι είπε ο Γιαχβέ, κουνώντας το κεφάλι:
“Μανάρια μου, εδώ προμηνύεται θύελλα,
και μου ετοιμάζεστε για γκάρντεν-πάρτυ!;”


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2012)

Ανέκαθεν μου έκανε εντύπωση η δεξιοτεχνία του Γκάτσου:

Φύσα αεράκι, *φύσα με*,
μη χαμηλώνεις ίσαμε
να δω γαλάζια εκκλησιά
Τσιρίγο και Μονεμβασιά

....

Του βγάλαμε γλυκό, του βγάλαμε και *μέντα*
μα για το φονικό δεν είπαμε *κουβέντα*

....

Μονάχα το *Φροσί*
με δάκρυ *θαλασσί*
στα μάτια τα μεγάλα ...

Υ.Γ. Αναζητώντας πρόχειρα στο Διαδίκτυο σημειώματα για τη στιχουργική τεχνική του Γκάτσου βρήκα αυτό:
Σταύρος Γ. Καρτσωνάκης, «Tα «σατιρικά γυμνάσματα» του Νίκου Γκάτσου-(Τραγούδια «παράλογα» και παιχνίδια - Μια μικρή ανίχνευση), στο Ποιείν. Και ξαναθυμήθηκα ότι του χρωστάμε παιχνιδίσματα σαν αυτό:

Στάσου λιγάκι
Δεσποινάκι
στάσου λιγάκι κάτι να σου πω...

*Άει κατ' ανέμου
χριστιανέ μου*
πας να με βάλεις πάλι σε μπελά...


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2012)

*Χαροκόπου 1942-1953
*
Στίχοι και μουσική Άκη Πάνου

Εφτά νομά σ’ ένα δωμά
πού να ξαπλώ να κλείσεις μα;
Ο ένας πάει σινεμά
ο άλλος πέφτει και κοιμά
ύπνος με βάρδια δηλαδή
στην πόρτα σύρμα για κλειδί.

Εφτά νομά δυστυχισμέ
σ’ ένα δωμά φυλακισμέ
δικαίως αγανακτισμέ
και με τα πάντα αηδιασμέ.
Πώς τα ’χεις έτσι μοιρασμέ
ντουνιά ψευτοπολιτισμέ;

Οι δυο δουλέ απ’ τους εφτά
από τα χρέ τι να προφτά;
Σαν τα τσουβά, σαν τα σκουπί
εφτά νομά χωρίς ελπί
σ’ ένα δωμά μισογιαπί.
Ποιος να φωνά και τι να πει;


----------



## arberlis† (Nov 17, 2012)

_Ένα βράδυ στη Καστέλα
σε μια όμορφη κοπέλα
που ’παιρνε τ’ απεριτίφ της
ρίχτηκε ένας τσίφτης
απ’ την Κοκκινιά_
(Στίχοι Αλέκου Σακελάριου, Μουσική Μάνου Χατζιδάκι).

_Κι εγώ πονώ κι' εσείς πονείτε
μα δε φωνάζουμε και μήτε 
καν ψιθυρίζουμε, γιατί

η μηχανή είναι βιαστική
στη φρίκη και στην καταφρόνια
στο θάνατο και στη ζωή,

Το σπίτι γέμισε τριζόνια._
(Γιώργος Σεφέρης)


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2012)

.. 
Οι λεξιλόγοι 
νήμα εστήσανέ 
δύσκολες λέξεις
πιάσαν, ριμάρανέ

Με ξεσηκώνουν
αυτό με μάρανέ
τέτοιο μπελά
μπελά με βάλανέ

Τούρνε και τούρνε 
τουρνέ και ναι
Πες το, βρε μάγκα, 
βρε μάγκα μου, το ναι

Δήμητρα Σκαρβέλη


Προς το παρόν, δυο μάλλον αυτοσχέδια που έμαθα έφηβος στο Ηράκλειο.
Ηράκλειος άθλος που λέει ο Νίκελ ήταν η προσπάθεια να τα θυμηθώ σωστά.

Στην πλατεία Κατσαμπά
που 'ναι εις το Μασταμπά
του Μανώλη ο μπαμπά
σσσσσσσσσσσσς
παρέα με τον Αλή Μπαμπά;
Μπαα

Στην πλατεία Φιγκαρό
γκουβερνάντα, να χαρώ
που 'ταν όμορφο πουρό
και φορούσε ροζ φουρό
με ματάκι πονηρό
γλυκοκοίταζε φρουρό
Τότε το έξυπνο μωρό
κατουράει το φουρό
κι αυτή το 'πλυνε με Ρο
λλλλλλλλλλλλλλλ 

Τι περιμένατε από τον δαεμάνο; Ποίηση; Μα ειδικεύεται στην αντιποίηση.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 17, 2012)

Να πω τη μαύρη μου αλήθεια διαβάζω το νήμα και δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ψάχνουμε. Slant rhymes; Ή κάτι άλλο; Ρίμες που δεν ταιριάζουν; Μα, όσες διάβασα ταιριάζουν εκτός από εκείνες που κόβουν τις λέξεις για να ταιριάξουν τελικά με το έτσι θέλω. 

Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος, μήπως συνεισφέρω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Αυτό που ζήτησα είναι ρίμες που να διακρίνονται για την ευρηματικότητά τους και έδωσα δύο αγγλικά παραδείγματα, όπου στο ένα σπάει τη λέξη για να φτιάξει ομοιοκαταληξία με το silver, στο άλλο φτιάχνει τον τακτικό αριθμού που τελειώνει σε one για να ριμάρει το month! Οι ρίμες που θα σας έχουν εντυπωσιάσει με την ευρηματικότητά τους δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να είναι στα ίδια χνάρια (όπως η «Λέσβο - λες βο-», του παππού Σαραντάκου). Μπορεί να είναι οποιοδήποτε παιχνίδισμα που δίνει έμφαση στη ρίμα και ξεφεύγει από τα συμβατικά πρότυπα. Ωστόσο, δεν βαθμολογούμε τις συνεισφορές. Τις απολαμβάνουμε όλες.


----------



## JimAdams (Nov 18, 2012)

Έπεφτε βαθιά σιωπή
στο παλιό μας δάσο
"τρέξε να σε πιάσω"
μου χες πρωτοπεί

[...]

Κι είχες μέσα στην ματιά
ένα σκούρο θάμπος,
ένα σκούρο...σάμπως
να ‘πεφτε η νυχτιά.

Έπεφτε βαθιά σιωπή (Λευτέρης Παπαδόπουλος)


Ο Άκης Πάνου επίσης έχει και το Αδιόρθω Αναρχί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2012)

Ορίστε μια εύκολη σειρά από ρίμες που αξιοποιούν "δημιουργικά" το συντακτικό, γραμματικό και ορθογραφικό πλαίσιο της γλώσσας:

_Η δύση, την ίση θ' αφήσει τη λύση,
θα νιώσει την όση, την ώση, στην πόση
του ήλιου, του φίλιου, του δείλιου φιλιού.
Στου υγρού τ' αλμυρού, τολμηρού, δροσερού,
θα πετάξει, ν' αλλάξει την τάξη κι αράξει.

Ποια μένει θαμμένη, που ραίνει χτισμένη,
στον πόθο, τον νόθο, που νιώθω σα γρόθο;
Και πέφτει το νέφτι, στον ψεύτη που κλέφτει
και δείχνει τα ίχνη, που ρίχνει στη γη.
Την απτή, τη σεπτή και λεπτή μας βατή.

Κι αν εγώ, τον αργό ουραγό οδηγώ
και ζητώ τον λωτό, στο πλωτό υφαντό,
θα επιμένω στο τραίνο να δένω το φρένο,
να μας φτάσει σε δάση πριν χάσει τη φόρα -τώρα προχώρα-
σε χώρα, που δώρα, για ώρα, σκορπούν. _


Ε, αυτό εγώ το λέω *εύκολο*.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 19, 2012)

Told me love was too plebeian
Told me you were through with me and
Now, now you say you love me

Arthur Hamilton - "Cry me a River"


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 19, 2012)

Ένα πολίτικλι καραϊνκορέκτ τραγούδι που θα ζήλευαν πολλοί σκυλάδες της εποχής:




Στο πρώτο κουπλέ: ρομπότ με φέρι μποτ
Στο δεύτερο κουπλέ: Αττίκ με μπουτίκ

Από το "Μια μέλισσα τον Αύγουστο":
"πήγαινε και πες της
πως δεν είμαι χέ-ε-ε-ε-στης"

Και τέλος:


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2012)

..
Απ' αυτό το «Αττίκ με μπουτίκ», Ζμπιζ, θυμήθηκα τον Σπύρο Ζαγοραίο, Έντε λα μαγκέ ντε Βοτανίκ:






Έντε λα μαγκέ ντε Βοτανίκ
άλα πι και φικ ξηγιέται αλελεπτίκ

Σταρ ντε μπουζουκέν ντε καμπαρέν
άλα ντε δικό μας ο καρέν

Άιντε α λα φουμέντο
και μαστουριόρε
με τε γκομενέτε ο ντεκέ
και η Αγγέλω πατημέντο,
φλόκο ντ' αργιλέ

Έστε μάγκας, έστε μπελαλίκ
λα ντε Βοτανικό ο πιο νταήκ
κι έντρεμεν
ντρε κάργα ντε μαγκέ
γιατί φτιαξάρε
στο μινούτο ντε δουλειέν

που βέβαια είναι μεταπαράφραση παλιότερου ρεμπέτικου για να γαλλοϊταλομαγκοφέρνει, του «Μάγκα του Βοτανικού» με στίχους του Σπύρου Περιστέρη σε παραδοσιακή μελωδία, εδώ από τον Ζαχαρία Κασιμάτη το 1933):






Ένας μάγκας στο Βοτανικό 
πι και φι ξηγιέται στο λεπτό 
στα παιχνίδια και στα καμπαρέ 
και στου Περδικάκη τον τεκέ 

Και φουμάρει, μαστουριάζει 
με την γκόμενά του στον τεκέ 
κι η Αγγέλω του πατά 
φωτιές στον αργιλέ

Είναι μάγκας, είναι μερακλής 
στο Βοτανικό είν' ο πιο νταής 
τονε τρέμουν όλες οι μαγκιές 
μα δεν του καίγεται καρφί που λες

Και φουμάρει, μαστουριάζει 
και μπαφιάζει πάντα βερεσέ 
γιατί πήρε σύνταξη από το μεντρεσέ


----------



## JimAdams (Nov 20, 2012)

Στην ίδια μελωδία δεν είναι και η εκδοχή με το ''σκίζεται για μια μελαχροινή, μα στη σούρα του ζητάει και καμια ξανθή'' ;;


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2012)

JimAdams said:


> Στην ίδια μελωδία δεν είναι και η εκδοχή με το ''σκίζεται για μια μελαχροινή, μα στη σούρα του ζητάει και καμια ξανθή'' ;;


Όχι μόνο στη μελωδία (που είναι παραδοσιακή, ανώνυμου), αλλά και στο θέμα και τους στίχους τού «Ένας μάγκας στο Βοτανικό» (λίγο παραλλαγμένους) που έχουν πει πολλοί - και μερικοί το χαρακτηρίζουν «αδέσποτο», αγνώστου πατρός δηλαδή, καθώς η πατρότητα των στίχων του αποδίδεται σε διάφορους. Θολές εκείνες οι εποχές (όχι μόνο απ' τα ντουμάνια): έπαιζε ο ένας, τραγουδούσε ο άλλος, το άκουγε ο τρίτος και το ηχογραφούσε στις «πλάκες» (τους δίσκους), εδώ ή στο Αμέρικα, σαν δικό του - όχι πάντα κακόβουλα· πολλές φορές δεν θυμόταν καν πού το είχε πρωτακούσει, εξού και οι τόσες παραλλαγές σε μερικά, άσε που το κοπιράιτ ήταν τότε άγνωστη λέξη και, παρά τον αυστηρό κώδικα τιμής, οι του σιναφιού πιο ανεκτικοί αφού μπορεί να το είχαν κάνει και οι ίδιοι. Με όλα αυτά, άιντε να βρούμε εμείς την άκρη μετά από τόσα χρόνια. Από τον Δημήτρη (Τζιμ) Αποστόλου (ηχογραφημένο στο Αμέρικα) βρίσκεται εκεί, μαζί με τους στίχους αυτής της εκδοχής. Παρέμπ, ένας χρήστης στο γιουτιούμπ (Ελληνοαμερικανός, φαίνεται) προσφέρει 500 δολάρια για βίντεο του Αποστόλου με διάρκεια πάνω από 4 λεπτά και καλή ποιότητα ήχου.


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 21, 2012)

Πάντως, από τα λαϊκά που αναφέρθηκαν, ξεχωρίζω του Άκη Πάνου (παράξενη περίπτωση ανθρώπου αλλά μεγάλος καλλιτέχνης!) και το ντε λα μαγκέ ντε Βοτανίκ!


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 21, 2012)

Χώνομαι σφήνα εδώ για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα του _εντελώς αντίθετου _ της παράτολμης ρίμας 

_I can barely move my legs
Do me a favor kill me now
Something something rhymes with "legs"
my life is over anyhow_

(από την καταπληκτική ταινία Sgt Bilko - το τραγούδι στο 9:25)


----------



## daeman (Nov 21, 2012)

..
Χε χε χε, για ρίξε μια ματιά στο thrill, στο Μπλούμπερι Χιλ...;)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 23, 2012)

Ας μου επιτραπεί να παραθέσω την ρηξικέλευθη ρίμα του Stazybo από εδώ:

_κοίτα να δεις,
παραλίγο να γίνει εντολίς,
η καημένη η Χρυσηίς,
τώρα που υπάρχει κρισ'. _


----------



## Themis (Nov 23, 2012)

Χρυσηίδα, ζαμανφού.
Μου την έσπασες αφού.


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2013)

Themis said:


> Χρυσηίδα, ζαμανφού.
> Μου την έσπασες αφού.



Παράτολμες ρίμες δια στόματος Πανούση, με Χρυσηίδα, Βρισηίδα και μαγκέ ντε Βοτανίκ (τρία σε ένα):

Χρυσηίδα, Βρισηίδα και ο από μηχανής χασικλής 





Γεια σου, Κώστα, με το μπουζούκι σου!




Πανούσης said:


> Εγώ θα κόψω το χασίς
> για σένα, αγάπη μου Βρισηίς
> εγώ θα κόψω το χασίς
> για σένα μόνο
> ...


Ξέρει άραγε πως είναι undercover; Ότι το πραγματικό της ήταν Αστυνόμη;


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2013)

JimAdams said:


> [...] Ο Άκης Πάνου επίσης έχει και το Αδιόρθω Αναρχί.



*Τρία "μισόλογα" τραγούδια του Άκη Πάνου*
Ανάμεσα στα περίπου 200 τραγούδια που έχει γράψει (στίχους- μουσική) και έχει ηχογραφήσει ο Άκης Πάνου υπάρχουν και 3 τραγούδια που διακρίνονται για το ιδιαίτερο στιχουργικό τους εύρημα. Είναι τα λεγόμενα “μισόλογα” τραγούδια, αυτά δηλαδή που κάποιες λέξεις στους στίχους τους απομένουν μισές.
Έτσι… Σαν υπονοούμενο.
Σαν υπόσχεση.
Σαν απειλή.
Ή σαν παιχνίδισμα.
[...]

Αδιόρθω αναρχί χωρί Νταλά (ακατανό, μια που ει και ο Πανού αποπά στο νή)





Μουσική, στίχοι & ενορχήστρωση: Άκης Πάνου / Μπουζούκι: Κώστας Παπαδόπουλος, Άκης Πάνου, Δημήτρης Παπαδόπουλος, Θόδωρος Παπαδόπουλος / Κιθάρα: Μάριος Κώστογλου / Ακορντεόν: Λάζαρος Κουλαξίζης / Πιάνο: Παναγιώτης Παπαδάτος / Φλάουτο: Γιώργος Γαβαλάς / Μπάσο: Νίκος Τσεσμελής / Κρουστά: Άγγελος Ζηκόπουλος / Τραγούδι: Άκης Πάνου & Μάριος Κώστογλου, Θόδωρος Παπαδόπουλος, Γιώργος Σαρρής, Μαρίνα Σαμαρά, Φαίδρα Πάλλα, Λάμπρος Καρελάς, Αργύρης Παπαγεωργίου, Μανώλης Ρασούλης. Δίσκος: _Επειγόντως_ (1989)

Μαθημέ στις κακουχί
άιντε φτου κι απ’ την αρχή
την κουβέ και πειθαρχί
αδιόρθω αναρχί

(Μαθημέ στις κακουχί
άιντε φτου κι απ’ την αρχή
τις κουβέ και πειθαρχί
αδιόρθω αναρχί)

Δεν προσκύ ποτέ κανέ
λένε όχι λέω ναι
στην κρεμά έχω ανέ
με κηδέ και ζωντανέ

(Δεν προσκυ ποτέ κανέ
λένε όχι, λέμε ναι
στην κρεμά έχουμ’ ανέ
μας κηδέ και ζωντανέ)

Τι με νοιά αν θα πεθά
θα πεθά που θα πεθά
δεν τρομά ο μελλοθά
με σταυρό και Γολγοθά

(Τι μας νοιά αν θα πεθά
θα πεθά που θα πεθά
δεν τρομά οι μελλοθά
με σταυρούς και Γολγοθά)


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2013)

Earion said:


> *Χαροκόπου 1942-1953
> *
> Στίχοι και μουσική Άκη Πάνου
> 
> ...



Λεωνίδας Βελής

[video=youtube;rYB9FYxyDqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rYB9FYxyDqY[/video]


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2013)

...
Κλέ - Άκης Πάνου, Θόδωρος Παπαδόπουλος






Αυτός που κλέ για να ταΐ κουτσουβελάκια,
απ' το Θεό κι από εμέ, συγχωρεμέ
Αυτός που κλέ για αποταμί σε μασουράκια,
παλιοκοπρί, αηδιαστί και σιχαμέ

Αυτός που κλέ, γιατί δε βγαί με το τιμίως
είναι αθώ, σου λέει: «Κλέ γιατί πεθαί»
Αυτός που κλέ για να τα κρύ και υπογείως,
όταν ψοφή, κι οι κολασμέ δεν τονε θέ

Αυτός που κλέ ένα καρβέ κι ύστερα τρέχει,
-Κύριε Προ, δεν είναι κλέ σεσημασμέ
Πέντ’ έξι μή, ένα ψωμί; Δικαίως έχει
φασκελωμέ την κοινωνί τη χαλασμέ


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2013)

Zazula said:


> «Όταν είσαι άντυτη, κάνε μου αναπάντητη» (αγνώστου) — 269 γκουγκλιές. :)



Μα εδώ είναι η θέση της.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 29, 2013)

Τώρα που βγήκε το νήμα στον αφρό, θυμήθηκα μια άλλη:

_Εμπήκα μες στη θάλασσα για να μαζέψω μύδια
και του γιαλού τα κύματα μου έβρεχαν τα γόνατα._

- Μα αυτό δεν έχει ρίμα!
- Μπες πιο μέσα και θα δεις!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 29, 2013)

Ιιιιι! Πιπέρι!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 6, 2013)

Κι ένα που συνηθίζει να απαγγέλλει μια φίλη μου:

_Ενωρίς την πρωίαν, πίπτει το πούσι
Τα πουλιά κελαηδούσι
Τα άνθη ανθούσι
Ω ζωή! Τι ουραία που 'σι!_


----------



## Earion (Jul 24, 2013)

Σε συνάντησα στην *πλαζ *
και φορούσες *τιρκουάζ*
και φορούσες τιρκουάζ
στο λαιμό μαντήλι


----------



## Earion (Dec 12, 2013)

Ω! μην κοιτάτε, ω μην κοιτάτε από πού τού—
Aπό πού τού ’φυγε η ζωή. Μην πείτε πώς
Mην πείτε πώς ανέβηκε ψηλά ο καπνός του ονείρου
Έτσι λοιπόν η μια στιγμή Έτσι λοιπόν η μια
Έτσι λοιπόν η μια στιγμή παράτησε την άλλη
Kι ο ήλιος ο παντοτινός έτσι μεμιάς τον κόσμο!

Οδυσσέας Ελύτης. _Άσμα ηρωικό και πένθιμο για τον χαμένο ανθυπολοχαγό της Αλβανίας_ Δ΄.


----------



## OldBullLee (Dec 12, 2013)

"Coming from the Streets 
to Mecca
Death no matter where you go
Come and get ya"

Killer rhymes from K'naan


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> π.χ. - Τζίμης Πανούσης
> 
> 
> ...



Έφτασε. :)


----------



## Marinos (Feb 15, 2014)

Classical Valentines -- by Daniel Mendelsohn:

Penelope, my tricky lady—
yes, you’re every bit as shady
as I! It’s true, I’m bonking Circe
but she’s a goddess—please have mercy!

Antigone, triste Labdacid,
I can’t believe you went and did
what uncle said you shouldn’t! (I’m in
awe of you!) Please be mine? —Haemon

Ismene, you’re the type I seek
on V. Day—not too brave, nor meek
(I suspect that when you log on
your secret password’s meden agan.)

Clytemnestra, call me silly,
But I’m mad about that filly
whom some dismiss (“moral pariah”)—
be mine, star of the Oresteia!

Niobe, won’t your quit your crying?!
Yes, your fourteen kids are dying—
If you’ll be mine, you’ll never blubber;
I’ll be sure to use a rubber!

Euripides, they love to kvetch
(“every heroine a wicked lech!”)
If you’ll be mine, I’ll stop their yellin’—
I’m a good girl! xo, Helen

Agamemnon, of all the fellas
who lord it over craggy Hellas
I want you here, at my side—
father, king, infanticide!

Phaedra, for me there was no other—
perfect wife and perfect mother.
(Stepmom wasn’t your greatest part:
“my tongue swore, but not my heart!”)

Medea, there are some who snort
maternity just ain’t your forte;
if you’ll be mine I’ll stop their naggin’—
we’ll fly away! xo, ur Dragon

Hecuba, they call you “bitch”—
once a queen, revered and rich;
now a slave to sly Odysseus—
let me save you, be my Mrs.!

Aspasia, you may be a geisha—
(‘tween customers you’re forced to seesaw);
for me you’re not just ancillary.
Please be mine forever? —Peri

Andromache, once Hector’s gal—
mother, sister, bride, & pal:
Troy lost the war, you’re now my slave—
I love you! —Pyrrhus (not a knave)

Alex, you have been my fella
since those early days at Pella;
my prince, my boyfriend, rock, & bastion—
Be my V.! Love, Hephaestion

Calpurnia, our conjugal mission
for u to be above suspicion;
Cleo’s cute, but too unruly—
you’re the one for me! Love, Juli

To Antinoüs, from Hadrian:

Antinoüs, my darling boy
you’re not the smartest—but a joy
to have around the villa naked
(my appetites are always slakèd!).

Another to Antinoüs, from Hadrian:

I’ve a wife, but don’t love women
as much as I love you, Bithynian!
Please be mine (N.B.: do teach
yourself to swim—avoid the beach!)

Cleopatra, multilingual queen
(sois, S.T.P., ma Valentine?)
to many a consul you’ve laid yourself bare (O!
to me you’re more than just a pharaoh!)

Ganymede, my sweet ephebe,
je t’aime, I love you, ich Dich lieb’;
some say I snatched you just to schtup-
but who’s better, really, with a cup?!

Dido, honey, don’t be mad
because I’ve left; trust me, I had
compelling reasons (a certain deus)
Be mine? (Still luv ya!) —Mr. Pius

Hera, you put up with much—
my disguises, girls & such;
on V. Day I’ve no need for ruses.
Who’s yer fella? (Answer: Zeus is!)


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2014)

Μόνο στην Κρήτη το «δώσει» κάνει ρίμα με το «όχι»... 
http://www.stixoi.info/stixoi.php?info=Lyrics&act=details&song_id=17789


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Μόνο στην Κρήτη το «δώσει» κάνει ρίμα με το «όχι»...
> http://www.stixoi.info/stixoi.php?info=Lyrics&act=details&song_id=17789


Όι, όι. Ό*ʃ*ι. 
Μα ετούτοσές είναι ʃίπης. 

Μια που ήνοιξες ετούτονέ τ' ασκάchι, Ζαζ, στην Κρήτη ριμάρει επίσης η Παναγία με τη γαζία και η Πελαγία με τον χαλαζία.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 6, 2014)

“A Rough Justice”

British inventor Sir Robert Watson-Watt pioneered the development of radar, a contribution that helped the Royal Air Force win the Battle of Britain. Ironically, after the war he was pulled over for speeding by a Canadian policeman wielding a radar gun. His wife tried to point out the absurdity of the situation, but the officer wasn’t interested, and the couple drove away with a $12.50 fine. Watson-Watt wrote this poem:

Pity Sir Robert Watson-Watt,
strange target of this radar plot

And thus, with others I can mention,
the victim of his own invention.

His magical all-seeing eye
enabled cloud-bound planes to fly

but now by some ironic twist
it spots the speeding motorist

and bites, no doubt with legal wit,
the hand that once created it.

Oh Frankenstein who lost control
of monsters man created whole,

with fondest sympathy regard
one more hoist with his petard.

As for you courageous boffins
who may be nailing up your coffins,

particularly those whose mission
deals in the realm of nuclear fission,

pause and contemplate fate’s counter plot
and learn with us what’s Watson-Watt.


----------



## Earion (Sep 6, 2014)

Καλό


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2014)

...
Παλιοζωή, παλιόκοσμε και παλιοκοινωνία - Βίκυ Μοσχολιού






Στίχοι: Γιώργος Γιαννακόπουλος
Μουσική: Ιωσήφ Ριτσιάρδης - Μίμης Τραϊφόρος

Παλιοζωή, παλιόκοσμε
και παλιοκοινωνία
ούτε στιγμή δεν έζησα
με δίχως αγωνία

Με αχ περνούν οι μέρες μας
με βαχ περνούν τα βράδια
οι μαχαιριές κι αν κλείσουνε
θα μείνουν τα σημάδια

Ωχ, ωχωχωχωχωχωχώ
ωχ, μ' έχει πνίξει η στεναχώ-
Αχ αχαχαχαχαχαχά
αχ, να πεθά- να ησυχά-

Παλιοζωή, παλιόκοσμε
και παλιοκοινωνία
ακόμα και τον έρωτα
τον κάνεις τυραννία

Το χάλι και η φτώχεια σου
η τόση να μη φτάνει
και να 'χεις και το πρόσωπο
κορδέλες να σου κάνει

Ωχ, λαλαλαλαλαλαλά
ωχ, άσ' τα λούσα τα πολλά
αχ, μπέρδε μπέρδε και μπερδέ
να μη σε σκίσω σα σαρδέ-


Μισόλογα, σαν του Άκη Πάνου (να 'ναι καλά ο Allu Fun Marx εκεί που βρίσκεται).


----------



## Marinos (May 27, 2015)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς ρίμες, είναι μάλλον πεζοτράγουδο, αλλά δεν ξέρω πού αλλού είναι η θέση του:

O to scuttle from the battle and to settle on an atoll far from brutal mortal neath a wattle portal!
To keep little mottled cattle and to whittle down one’s chattels and not hurtle after brittle yellow metal!
To listen, non-committal, to the anecdotal local tittle-tattle on a settle round the kettle,
Never startled by a rattle more than betel-nuts a-prattle or the myrtle-petals’ subtle throttled chortle!
But I’ll bet that what’ll happen if you footle round an atoll is you’ll get in rotten fettle living totally on turtle, nettles, cuttle-fish or beetles, victuals fatal to the natal élan-vital,
And hit the bottle.
I guess I’d settle
For somewhere ethical and practical like Bootle.

— Justin Richardson

(τίτλος: What'll be the title· φυσικά, από εδώ)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 3, 2015)

We're Knights of the Round Table
Our shows are formid-able
But many times we're given rhymes
That are quite unsing-able


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 6, 2015)

Έχει ακούσει κανείς το στιχάκι του Ζουγανέλη "περνάει ο χρόνος κι είναι κρίμας, πρέπει ν' αλλάξω ίματζ";

Μου το είχαν πει παλιά κάποιοι κάπου κάποτε, αλλά τώρα η μόνη αναφορά που βρίσκω είναι εδώ, στο σχόλιο 110.


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 6, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Έχει ακούσει κανείς το στιχάκι του Ζουγανέλη "περνάει ο χρόνος κι είναι κρίμας, πρέπει ν' αλλάξω ίματζ";
> 
> Μου το είχαν πει παλιά κάποιοι κάπου κάποτε, αλλά τώρα η μόνη αναφορά που βρίσκω είναι εδώ, στο σχόλιο 110.








Αχ κακούργα κοινωνία κλέφτρα απορώ και εξίσταμαι...
Γιατί άλλοι να έχουνε λεφτά και να καλοπερνούνε
Και άλλοι να μην εβρίσκουνε δουλεία, να παν να δουλευούνε...
Why?

Μανούλα παρ' μου πέτσινο
να το φορώ να λιώνω
και τον χειμώνα τον βαρύ
ποτέ να μην κρυώνω

Θα σου το πάρω γιόκα μου
ας είμαι και εφτωχιά
θα μου το ξεχρεώσεις
όταν θα βρεις δουλεία...

Μανούλα τον τεμπέλη
κανένας δεν τον θέλει
περνάν τα χρόνια κι είναι κρίματζ
θέλω να αλλάξω image...

Μανούλα παρ' μου πέτσινο
ας είναι και γουρούνα
να είναι μες την μόδα
και ας μην έχει φόδρα

Θα σου το πάρω γιόκα μου
ξέρω θα σου πηγαίνει
και με καινούργια ρούχα
να βάλεις και περούκα

Μανούλα τον τεμπέλη
κανένας δεν τον θέλει
περνάν τα χρόνια κι είναι κρίματζ
θέλω να αλλάξω image... (χ2)


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2015)

...
Μυστήρια τέτοια δε συμφέ-
να ψάχνω δε συμφέρει
Φέρτε μου δεύτερο καφέ
κι αλλάξτε μου το χέρι

Τα όσα η μοίρα μου 'γραφε, Οδυσσέας Ελύτης


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2016)

...
Αρπαγμέ και βουτηγμέ / Ντουζένι μι μπεμόλ (_Αγνώστου Διαμονής_) - Στέλιος Βαμβακάρης






Αρπαγμέ και βουτηγμέ
πάνε κι έρχονται σ' εμέ
απ' αυτούς που τα αρμέ
και τα πάντα είναι στημέ

Άνθρωποι βασανισμέ
είναι πρόσωπα ριγμέ
είναι πρόσωπα ριγμέ

Και μπλεγμέ και ξεμπλεγμέ
της ζωής είναι χαμέ
κι εγώ νιώθω προδομέ
κι εγώ νιώθω προδομέ

Τρέχα γύρευε, καημέ
όλα είναι στραγγισμέ
αγιογδύτες λυσσασμέ
που με έχουνε δεμέ

Τα κλεμμέ είναι πουλημέ
και οι μίζες ανθισμέ
πάντα είμαι χρεωμέ
και ποτέ ευχαριστημέ
πάντα είμαι χρεωμέ
και ποτέ ευτυχισμέ

Άνθρωποι βασανισμέ
είναι πρόσωπα ριγμέ
είναι πρόσωπα ριγμέ

Και μπλεγμέ και ξεμπλεγμέ
της ζωής είναι χαμέ
κι εγώ νιώθω προδομέ
κι εγώ νιώθω προδομέ


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2016)

...
Jason - Στέλιος Βαμβακάρης






Μου 'λεγε κύριε ελέησον 
ο φίλος μου ο Jason 
και του λεγα all right 
η φούμα είναι light! 

Good high in the sky
σαν έπινε το τσάι
what is this, what is this?
Καλαμάτα! Made in Greece! 
Never feel like this, 
what a nice place is Greece

Μου 'λεγε oh yeah, oh yeah 
και κυλούσε η βραδιά
you are my brother 
we have the same mother

Good high in the sky, 
σαν έπινε το τσάι 
what is this, what is this? 
Καλαμάτα! Made in Greece!
Never feel like this 
what a nice place is Greece

Μου 'λεγε να πάμε άτα 
και τον πήγα Καλαμάτα 
μου 'λεγε να πάμε στράτα 
Τρίκαλα ή Καλαμάτα
τον πήγα Κρήτη-Ξάνθη 
μαζέψαμε και άνθη

Good high in the sky 
σαν έπινε το τσάι
what is this, what is this? 
Καλαμάτα! Made in Greece!
Never feel like this 
what a nice place is Greece


Αγνώστου Διαμονής (Μπλουζ και ρεμπέτικου γωνία).


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2016)

...
Τα βατραχάκια - Χρηστάκης






Τη ζωή μας που 'ναι λίγη 
μην αφήνεις να σου φύγει
γλέντα την όσο μπορείς
ό,τι λάχει κι ό,τι βρεις

Γιατί λένε τα βατράχια 
στης ακρολιμνιάς τα βράχια
όποιος κλαίει είναι βλαξ 
Βρεκεκέξ κουάξ κουάξ

Όξω φτώχεια κι όξω έννοια
μη χαλάς τη ζαχαρένια
γλέντα με διπλοπενιά 
κι ας το μήνα να 'χει εννιά

Τη ζωή σου γλέντι κάνε 
κι όσα έρθουν κι όσα πάνε
τρώγε τα μέχρι δραχμή 
κι όξω πίκρες και καημοί

Γιατί λένε τα βατράχια 
στης ακρολιμνιάς τα βράχια
όποιος κλαίει είναι βλαξ 
βρεκεκέξ κουάξ κουάξ
βρεκεκέξ
βρεκεκέξ κουάξ κουάξ
βρεκεκέξ
Όποιος κλαίει είναι βλαξ

Βρεκεκέξ - Γιάννης Καλατζής






Κάτω στου γιαλού τα βράχια συζητάνε δυο βατράχια
λένε τα ερωτικά τους, λένε τα πολιτικά 
και απάνω στον σεβντά τους καταλήγουν τελικά

Βρεκεκέξ, κουάξ, κουάξ
Αχ, βρε κόσμε, είσαι βλάξ

Το 'να το μικρό βατράχι με την κοινωνία τα 'χει
Τ' άλλο έχει μια πληγίτσα στην καρδιά του εκεί δα 
κι όταν λέει για κορίτσα μ' ειρωνεία τραγουδά

Βρεκεκέξ, κουάξ, κουάξ
Αχ, βρε κόσμε, είσαι βλάξ


----------



## daeman (Mar 18, 2017)

...
Εγώ με τις ιδέες μου - Νικόλας Άσιμος, Σωτηρία Λεονάρδου






Εγώ με τις ιδέες μου
κι εσείς με τα λεφτά σας
νομίζω πως τα θέλετε 
μονά ζυγά δικά σας
δε θέλω την κουβέντα σας
ούτε τη γνωριμιά σας

Θα χτυπήσω εκεί που σας πονάει
κανένα δε θ' αφήσω εμένα να κερνάει
Θα με χρίσω ιππότη και *τζεντάι*
και άμα ξεμεθύσω, σας λέω και *γκουντμπάι*

Και οι θεοί σαν πείθονται
εάν υπάρχει *ανάγκα*
για πόλεμο δεν έκανα
ποτέ εγώ το *μάγκα*
και ούτε νεροπίστολο
δεν έχω στην *παράγκα

*Θα τραβήξω το δρόμο μου όσο πάει
κανένα δε θα αφήσω εμένα να κερνάει
Θ' απολύσω κι όποιον με περιγελάει
χιλιάδες δυο αλήθειες ο πόνος μου γεννάει

Εγώ στα δίνω έτοιμα
κι εσύ τα θες δικά σου
λιγούρα που σε έδερνε
παρ' όλα τα λεφτά σου
και ούτε στο νυχάκι μου
δε φτάνει η αφεντιά σου

Δε σε παίρνει εμένα να κοιτάξεις
χωρίς καμιά ουσία εσύ θα τα τινάξεις
Είσαι θύμα του νόμου και της τάξης
δεν ξέρεις καν το λόγο για να με υποτάξεις


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2017)

...
Το μιστέκι (1949) - Αργύρης Γιαμπουράνης






Την έπαθε και η Άννα
η μικρή Αμερικάνα
η Αννούλα απ' το Ντιτρόιτ
που ένας πόνος τήνε τρώει

Δεν αντέχω, θα το πω
της Αννιώς το μυστικό
να το μάθουν οι κοπέλες
να φυλάγονται απ' τις τρέλες

Τα κοκτέιλς και η μπάρα
και τα φλούιντ ντράιβ κάρα
και μια βόλτα μες στο πάρκι
κι ένα κλέφτικο φιλάκι

Επιτέλους ένα ράιντ 
μες στον κήπο είναι ολ ράιτ
μα μην προχωρείς παρέκει
να μην πέσεις στο μιστέκι

Μην κακιώνεις, Άννα μου
το 'παθε κι η μάνα μου
όπως το 'χουν πάθει κι άλλες
και μικρούλες και μεγάλες
Αχ, το φοβερό μιστέκι
που στις κοπελιές δεν στέκει

Το μιστέκι, το μιστέκι 
που στις κοπελιές δεν στέκει

Μιστέκι, μιστέκι, στις κοπελιές δεν στέκει
μιστέκι, μιστέκι, μιστέκι, που δεν στέκει


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2017)

...
Γιατί, γλυκό μου σουίτ χαρτ (1949) - Αργύρης Γιαμπουράνης






Αφού ακόμα δε μου λες
με την καρδιά σου ένα γιες

Γιατί, αγάπη μου, γιατί
αφού το βλέπεις πως πονώ
Άι ντοντ νόου
γιατί δε μου λες το νόου

Αχ, γιατί, γλυκό μου σουίτ χαρτ
αχ, να με πληγώνεις τόσο χαρντ

Να λες πως είσαι μέρα νύχτα μπίζι
Μα μη θαρρείς η καρδιά μου πως ραΐζει

Μες στης αγάπης τα αφέαρ
τα ψέματα δεν είναι φέαρ
φρομ μάι χαρτ στο λέω άι ντοντ κέαρ

Αχ, τον άλλονε φωνάζεις χάνι
αχ, κάνεις το νου μου και τα χάνει

Να βγαίνεις ντέιτ έβρι νάιτ
Στο ξαναλέω μπλακ εντ γουάιτ

Να σου ζητάω ένα φιλάκι
και να μου λες πως έχεις τράκι
Όνεστ του Γκαντ, αυτά δεν είναι ράιτ

Αχ, γιατί, γλυκό μου σουίτ χαρτ
αχ, να με πληγώνεις τόσο χαρντ


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2017)

...
Το Ουέστ (1935) - Επαμεινώνδας Ασημακόπουλος & Χαρίλαος Πιπεράκης






Πήγα και στο Σαν Φρατζίσκο
όλο μερακλήδες βρίσκω 
Σακραμέντο και Βαλέο 
τι έχω πάθει δε στο λέω

Σακραμέντο και Λοντάι 
ο Θεός να σας φυλάει
Στο Σολέκι και στο Μπιούτι 
μου τη σκάσαν στο μπαρμπούτι

Πήγα για να πάρω τσέντζι 
δε μ' αφήκαν ούτε σέντζι
Και στο Σάουθ οι σφουγγαράδες
χάσανε πολλούς παράδες 

Χάσανε πολλούς παράδες 
και στο Σάουθ οι σφουγγαράδες
Βρε τους τυλίξανε στα ζάρια 
και τους φάγαν τα σφουγγάρια 

Και τους φάγαν τα σφουγγάρια
τους τυλίξανε στα ζάρια
Βρε παίζαν με γιομάτο ζάρι 
και δεν παίρνανε χαμπάρι


Δημήτρης Μυστακίδης (2017)











Μες στη Νέα Υόρκη μπήκα
όλο τζογαδόρους βρήκα


----------



## Meris (May 27, 2017)

Πρώτη δημοσίευση, καλώς σας βρίσκω!

«Τουστ» μάλλον από τυπογραφικό, όπως αναφέρεται στο βιβλιαράκι του δίσκου Amerika. Εντωμεταξύ οι δυο εκτελέσεις του Μυστακίδη, η βιντεοσκοπημένη και η στουντιακή, περιέχουν ελαφρώς διαφορετικούς στίχους.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2017)

Meris said:


> Πρώτη δημοσίευση, καλώς σας βρίσκω!



Καλωσήρθες!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 3, 2017)

Αυτό νομίζω ταιριάζει εδώ. Είναι ένα ποιηματάκι που έλεγε η γιαγιά μου και οι συμμαθήτριές της στις καλόγριες, μάλλον τη δεκαετία του 1920 (η γιαγιά μου είχε γεννηθεί το 1910). Το καταγράφω όπως μου το μετέφερε η μητέρα μου. Ο προτελευταίος στίχος ξεφεύγει από το μέτρο, μπορεί λοιπόν η μαμά να μην τον θυμάται καλά. 
Αν έχω ορθογραφικούλια παρακαλώ διορθώστε με.

Un soir ο Δημητράκης
ήτο μόνος κ’ attendait
car sa belle του υπεσχέθη
πως θα έλθη à sept heures.
Le sept heures είχον παρέλθει
mais la belle n’est pas venue.
Στο fenêtre αμέσως τρέχει,
dans la rue παρατηρεί.
Au diable! λοιπόν, φωνάζει,
δεν θα έλθη ce soir;
Il n’a pas fini τη φράση,
και ακούει, «Bon soir!»
«Bon soir», της απεκρίθη,
εις το ους της très charmant.
Εις τας αγκάλας του την παίρνει
και την σφίγγει tendrement.

Βρήκα άλλες τρεις εκδοχές των στίχων, που παραθέτω χωρίς διορθώσεις:
στον Βερνάρδο τον ερημίτη,


Spoiler



Ce soir, ο Δημητράκης
ήταν όλος sous vapeur
sa fiancée του είχε είπει
πως θα έλθει a sept heures

οι επτά είχον παρέλθει 
mais η μνηστή n' est pas venue
τότε ανοίγει το fenêtre
και φωνάζει dans la rue

Oh, mon Dieu, φευ, ανακράζει
δεν θα έλθει ce soir ?
Μόλις δε finit την λέξιν
και ακούει "Bon soir"


στα σχόλια μιας ανάρτησης του μπλογκ Ποιηματοποίηση,


Spoiler



Ce soir, o Δημητράκης
ήταν όλο impatience
Η μνηστή του είχε είπει
πως θα έλθει a sept heure
Οι επτά είχον παρέλθει
mais η μνηστή n' est pas venue
τότε ανοίγι το fenetre
και φωνάζει dans la rue
Oh, Mon Dieux, φευ ανακράζει
δεν θα έλθει ce soir?
μόλις δε fini την φράση
και ακούει "Bon soir"


και στα σχόλια του Lonely Planet,


Spoiler



"Xtes to vrady o Dimitrakis itan monos kai reveur
giati toyxe pei sa belle
oti thalthei a sept heures
ma oi 7 eixan parelthei
et sa belle n'a pas paru
tote trexei a la fenetre
kai koitazei dans la rue
e! ti diaolo!, anakrazei
den tha elthei donc ce soir;
Den eprolave na eipei
kai akoy to bonsoir!"
ή λίγο πιο ανθρώπινα,
"Χτες το βράδυ ο Δημητράκης
ήταν μόνος και reveur
γιατί του 'χε πει sa belle
ότι θα 'λθει a sept heures
μα οι 7 είχαν παρέλθει
et sa belle n'a pas paru
τότε τρέχει a la fenetre
και κοιτάζει dans la rue
Ε! Τι διάολο! ανακράζει,
δεν θα έλθει donc ce soir;
Δεν επρόλαβε να είπει
και ακούει to bonsoir!"


----------



## sarant (Aug 3, 2017)

Πολύ καλό, δεν το ήξερα!

Ο τελευταίος στίχος μπορεί να είναι "Στην αγκάλη του την παίρνει"


----------



## Marinos (Aug 3, 2017)

Λοιπόν, εγώ το ήξερα (στην παραλλαγή "ήταν μόνος και reveur"), νομίζω μάλιστα με μελωδία. Από γιαγιά αλλά και τα παιδιά της (γαλλικής παιδείας). Πρέπει να κυκλοφορούσε αρκετά στα γαλλικά σχολεία κλπ. προπολεμικά αλλά και στη συνέχεια.
Απαγγέλλεται και σε ένα κομμάτι του Μιχάλη Σιγανίδη, αλλά είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να θυμηθώ ποιο και να σας το βάλω.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 3, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Απαγγέλλεται και σε ένα κομμάτι του Μιχάλη Σιγανίδη, αλλά είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να θυμηθώ ποιο και να σας το βάλω.


Το βρήκα! Η εδώ παραλλαγή είναι:
Un soir Μιχαλάκης ήτο μόνος à sept heures et Marie του υπεσχέθη πως θα έρθει à neuf heures. Αι neuf heures είχον παρέλθει και Marie n'est pas venue, ouvre la fenêtre Μιχαλάκης et regarde à la rue
https://youtu.be/j8Xlc4PIwHg?t=3m29s


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 4, 2017)

Α, τι καλά! Είμαστε μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα! Κοίτα να δεις, τόσα χρόνια που έκαναν παρέα οι μαμαδογιαγιάδες μας, να μην έχουν διαπιστώσει ποτέ ότι ήξεραν το ίδιο ποιηματάκι!


----------



## Earion (Oct 22, 2017)

Κι άλλο από τον Ελύτη:

και τους μικρούς αγγέλους *σταμ*-
*ατάν *και παίζουν *αμ στραμ νταμ*.

_Ο 'Ηλιος ο ηλιάτορας_ (1971)


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 5, 2018)

Νομίζω ταιριάζει εδώ. Θέλει τόλμη για να βάλεις τον Θουκυδίδη, τον Ευριπίδη και τον Αρχιμήδη πλάι στον Ντιβανίδη.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 5, 2018)

Ο επιπλοποιός Ντιβανίδης αξίζει να αναφερθεί και στο νήμα για τα «ονόματα για καριέρα στην Ελλάδα».
(Και επειδή παραλίγο να γράψω «επιπλοπλοιός», να το βάλουμε και στο lapsus clavis)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 5, 2018)

Να βάλουμε και τεκμήριο, γιατί εγώ στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι είναι ανύπαρκτος.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> Νομίζω ταιριάζει εδώ. Θέλει τόλμη για να βάλεις τον Θουκυδίδη, τον Ευριπίδη και τον Αρχιμήδη πλάι στον Ντιβανίδη.



Ίσως μάλιστα θα έπρεπε να επισημάνουμε, καλού κακού, ότι ούτε ο Ευριπίδης ούτε ο Θουκυδίδης ήταν Πόντιοι. :)


----------



## sarant (Oct 5, 2018)

nickel said:


> Ίσως μάλιστα θα έπρεπε να επισημάνουμε, καλού κακού, ότι ούτε ο Ευριπίδης ούτε ο Θουκυδίδης ήταν Πόντιοι. :)



Υπονοείς κάτι για τον Αρχιμήδη;


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2018)

sarant said:


> Υπονοείς κάτι για τον Αρχιμήδη;



Υπονοώ ότι δεν έχει το όνομά του κατάληξη που να εγείρει υποψίες.


----------



## sarant (Oct 5, 2018)

Eίναι και ανορθόγραφος :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 6, 2018)

sarant said:


> Eίναι και ανορθόγραφος :)





dharvatis said:


> «επιπλοπλοιός»


Τι πλεις; Πλεις πλι; - Δεν πλω πλι, πλω πλο.


----------

